# arrullo



## Saramaga

Hola A Todos, Soy Nueva AquÍ. QuerÍa Preguntar CÓmo Se Llama En PortuguÉs El Arrullo, Una Pieza Que Usan Los BebÉs Cuando Su Madre Los Amamanta, Es Una Especie De Mantita Pero Con La Zona Que Va Hacia La Cabecita Redondeada. Gracias Por Vuestras Respuestas


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal acho que se chama babete.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Bem-vinda Saramaga.
A tradução ao pé da letra é arrulho. Veja o que diz a definição do dicionário Michaelis:
ar.ru.lho
s. m. 1. Ato de arrulhar. 2. Som produzido pelas pombas e rolas. 3. Toada para acalentar crianças

Talvez alguma mamãe possa nos fornecer a conotação que desejas. Será "cueiro" ?


----------



## Vanda

Se for a peça mencionada pelo Outsider, no Brasil é chamada de *babador.*


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

A pronúncia em Português é "arrúlio"

Encontrei outra definição. Veja:

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: 
*arrullo *


m. Canto grave o monótono con que se enamoran las palomas y las tórtolas.
Cantarcillo grave y monótono para adormecer a los niños:
durmió a su bebé con cálidos arrullos.
Sonido que adormece:
el arrullo de las olas del mar.
Habla dulce con que se enamora a una persona:
me cautivó con sus arrullos.
Nenhuma das definições (português ou espanhol) até agora, fala sobre algum tipo de pano ....


----------



## Saramaga

Es Como Una Mantita Para Envolver El BebÉ Enterito, He Encontrado Una Entrada, Xaile, Pero No Estoy Nada Segura, Me PodÉis Ayudar Otro Poco? Gracias Mil!


----------



## Vanda

Ricardo, a RAE dá a definição colocada pela forera.
A figura está aqui. Agora vou tentar lembrar-se do nome em português.

Achei ! É manta mesmo!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda,
Puxa ! não sei como você consegue estas respostas tão rápido... que maravilha ....
Pela foto, acho que no Brasil realmente é cueiro.
Eis a definição do Michaelis:
cu.ei.ro
s. m. Faixa ou pano em que se envolve o corpo dos nenês da cintura para baixo
Não é isso ? Nunca chamaria isso de arrulho ...
Vi que a tradução de cueiro para o espanhol é pañal .... será mesmo isso que a Saramaga queria saber ?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Saramaga,
Acho que a palavra em português para o que você procura é "cueiro". Tanto pela sua deficnição quanto pela foto enviada pela Vanda.
Mas, vamos aguardar a palavra final da Vanda ou de alguma outra pessoa de Portugal ou Brasil que entenda melhor do assunto.
Pañal en español suena bien como sinónimo para ti ?


----------



## Vanda

Ricardo, estou vendo que você nunca foi pai.  Brincadeira. Também nunca fui mãe, mas de acordo com uma recém-mamãe não é cueiro, é *manta *mesmo. Cueiro é outra peça e ela acabou de me dizer que está "fora de moda". Arghhhh! e eu sabia lá que bebês têm moda para seguir?


----------



## araceli

Olá:

_Pañal_ é fralda.
E o _arrullo_ parece que vá mudando de bossa, há vários anos a chamava de _mantilla_, tricotada em  laninha muito suave.
_Arrullo_, nesse sentido, nunca ouvi por aqui.
Porém agora estao na moda os tecidos sintéticos com forma de envelope para colocar a "cartinha" que veio de Paris...  

Até mais.

Os acentos nasais sumiram...

Obrigada, Outsider, já corregi. O babete é _babero_ na Argentina.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Fui perguntar a uma mãe (he he). Ela me disse que manta é o que se coloca para envolver o bebê, e que fica exposta para que todos a vejam. Mas, para não pinicar o nenem, coloca-se um cueiro, tipo uma manta também, mas com um tecido de pior qualidade, somente para proteger a criança, já que, em muitos casos, a manta pode passar friagem também. A manta é mais sofisticada que o cueiro, que é interno e não fica exposto.

Ahhh, sou pai sim e dois filhos .... rss (mas não me lembrava de nada disso).


----------



## Tomby

Para mim é difícil poder dar uma solução. Sou pai, graças a Deus, mas traduzir essa palavra para português e difícil de mais. Porém há tempo escutei um fado muito bonito, não me lembro do título, que dizia mais ou menos: 
_"...o *xaile* da minha mãe que me arrulhou com carinho serviu também para agasalhar o meu filhinho, o *xaile* da minha mãe que me aqueceu com carinho..."_ 
Então, se a memória no me engana e a canção falava de "o *xaile* da minha mãe" (talvez se intitulava assim o fado), e provável que a tradução seja "*xaile*" ou uma das possíveis traduções. 
Link interessante
Espero ter ajudado e desculpem se estou errado.


----------



## Vanda

Xale para nós aqui tem outro significado, modernamente. Aqui vai um modelito.


----------

